# Padstow Cat



## Torridge Sculler (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello from a Newbie, 
Ray from the moderating team suggested I posted on this subject in this forum.
I have recently drifted back in to boat modelling, and whilst at Padstow the other day, spotted a monumentally ugly catamaran fishing boat named Helen Jane with the registration PW124 (see pic).
I thought it might make a good model for steering competitions with twin hulls and and motors, differential throttles etc.,and have been looking for info, particularly dimensions, over and above photos. Any pointers anyone? I can do some reasonable CAD drawings for modelling purposes off my own bat I think.
For interest I attach also a couple of pics of my last effort, a Vosper MTB.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

TS,

Love your MTB model. (Applause)
I am sure some of our keen modellers will be able to offer advice about your MFV query once they have seen your post. (Thumb)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm sure a company called Models by design ( google them) do a similar hull for one of these in grp....try looking at their website.
neil.


----------



## Torridge Sculler (Jul 7, 2012)

Good call Neil, I'll check them out. Should have thought of them - I have a GRP hull of theirs for a Victorian 'Flatiron' gunboat (HMS Kite) which could be this Winter's project. Thanks, Howard.


----------

